# Uplands Manor House, Cambridgeshire - June 2012



## steve2109 (Jun 4, 2012)

Decided to pay a visit to Uplands today on my way to another explore (which failed), Nature is claiming the house back and was quite difficult to see until you were right on it. I won't go into the history as it has been done on here many times. Ok well onto the pics hope you enjoy.....


----------



## UE-OMJ (Jun 4, 2012)

Thats somewhere I need to pop into one day too, looks like a nice wander.

Just out of interest, what was the place that you failed? I failed today too at Sleaford Maltings  Secca found me before I got started!


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Jun 4, 2012)

very nice...lovely place and great pics


----------



## flyboys90 (Jun 4, 2012)

The chimney stack is amazing,superb photos.


----------



## perjury saint (Jun 4, 2012)

Nice! Like it when nature claws it all back! Nice pics...


----------



## UrbanX (Jun 5, 2012)

Still looking good


----------



## Bambii (Jun 5, 2012)

Some beautiful pics there - thanks for sharing!


----------



## inceptionwave (Jun 5, 2012)

Wow awesome report, I love it when nature reclaims the buildings, superb photo's thanks!


----------



## UrbanX (Jun 6, 2012)

Dude, you shouldn't dig up anything from that site...


----------

